# whats a bi-turbo?



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: whats a bi-turbo? (KINETIC1)*

twin turbo.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

IS THAT LIKE A SMALL AND A LARGE?


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_IS THAT LIKE A SMALL AND A LARGE?

Nope, two identically sized turbos. One on the left cylinder bank, and another on the right bank.
What you are thinking of is called a sequential turbo setup. 2.7Ts run twin (called that because they are almost identical) turbo setups.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_IS THAT LIKE A SMALL AND A LARGE?

No, hence the word 'twin'.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey smart ass thanks for the rub!








so what does he mean by "almost identical" ??


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_Hey smart ass thanks for the rub!








so what does he mean by "almost identical" ??


What I mean is that the turbos are mirror images of each other on the 2.7T. So what is on the left side of a turbo on one of them is on the right side of the other one.
something like this
q V p
Can someone post a link up to the big Audi PDF about the 2.7t for this guy? 
edit: here is a pic of a matched set of K04s that could go on the 2.7t











_Modified by 2point7SixSpeed at 10:02 AM 5/17/2007_


----------



## SilverDropTopGT (May 1, 2007)

^^^that k04 looks so hot lol


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (2point7SixSpeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point7SixSpeed* »_Can someone post a link up to the big Audi PDF about the 2.7t...

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...h.pdf
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

you rock, thx man


----------

